
Animography – Animated Typefaces - dgellow
https://animography.net/
======
rikroots
I read your FAQ:

> Can I get a refund? > Because we don’t sell physical products that can be
> returned, we can’t give you a refund either.

Also in your Terms: > 05\. Cancelations Or Returns > No returns on downloaded
or emailed fonts or software. Due to the nature of online font or software
sales, the customer shall not be entitled to cancel any order which has been
accepted by Animography. At the time of downloading the font or software, the
font or software shall be deemed to have been opened and therefore accepted as
non-returnable goods.

... Note that I am definitely not a lawyer. However, I think you need to be
more careful with your use of language here. The EU Consumer Rights
Directive[1] includes special provisions for return, replacement and/or
refunds on digital downloads, which your advice seems to be ignoring. In the
UK, the Act implementing the Directive seems to make the right to a refund
(under specific circumstances) pretty explicit[2].

Hope the feedback helps.

[1] - [https://ec.europa.eu/info/law/law-
topic/consumers/consumer-c...](https://ec.europa.eu/info/law/law-
topic/consumers/consumer-contract-law/consumer-rights-directive_en)

[2] - [https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/advice/can-i-get-
a-r...](https://www.which.co.uk/consumer-rights/advice/can-i-get-a-refund-on-
a-digital-download)

------
dgellow
An interactive demo is available here:
[https://codepen.io/airnan/details/JbOrbV](https://codepen.io/airnan/details/JbOrbV)

Shared by Budabelly in this thread:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24288507](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=24288507)

